

Movie Hack Day - jayniz
http://moviehackday.com
On june 4th/5th there will be a movie hack day in Berlin. That's the weekend between the euruko 
and the berlinbuzzwords.
======
jayniz
The Movie Hack Day 2011 will be held in Berlin on june 4th/5th. It's the
weekend between EuRuKo2011 and the berlinbuzzwords conference.

